# Old Craftsman snowblower 3/20



## Varstrom (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello,


I'm trying to learn how to fix my small engines myself. I have an old Sears Craftsman snowblower 3/20 model # 536-884351. It doesn't start. I tried replacing the spark plug and putting new gas in, but it still won't start. I figured maybe it's the carburetor so, I have taken it apart somewhat. I still don't know how to get to the carburetor without taking the whole thing apart! 


I did post this message before and I appreciate the advice, but I took off the top cover and still can't get to it. 



So, do I have to remove the back piece also?


Thanks


----------



## Dael V Escher (Oct 14, 2019)

Yep, back, top, gotta go, Got mine apart, cleaned up, was "running" before i started, realize the choke needs to be on full for it to work.

Does yours have an air cleaner?

It's all hard to get to! I have one now working on it looking for sturdier flange bearing other than plastic. The manual says the adjustment is on carb bowl bottom but on mine it is a solid hex head bolt....


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Spray starting fluid in the carb, if it starts you have a carb problem, if it doesn't, you have a spark problem but check the spark first.


----------

